# [gelöst]Problem mit sudo

## SubStandard

Hallo,

jedes mal wenn ich unter einem normalen Benutzer ein Programm mit sudo starten möchte kommt diese Meldung:

```

jannis@localhost ~ $ sudo ifconfig

We trust you have received the usual lecture from the local System

Administrator. It usually boils down to these three things:

    #1) Respect the privacy of others.

    #2) Think before you type.

    #3) With great power comes great responsibility.

Sorry, try again.

Sorry, try again.

Sorry, try again.

sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts

```

Allerdings bin ich in meiner /etc/sudoers und /etc/groups eingetragen das ich sudo benutzen darf..

Meine /etc/sudoers

```

# User privilege specification

root    ALL=(ALL) ALL

# Uncomment to allow people in group wheel to run all commands

 %wheel ALL=(ALL) ALL

# Same thing without a password

#%wheel ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: ALL

# Users in group www are allowed to edit httpd.conf using sudoedit, or

# sudo -e, without a password.

# %www          ALL=(ALL)       NOPASSWD: sudoedit /etc/httpd.conf

# Samples

# %users  ALL=/bin/mount /cdrom,/bin/umount /cdrom

# %users  localhost=/sbin/shutdown -h now

```

 Meine /etc/group

```

root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm,haldaemon,gentoo

lp::7:lp

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel::10:root,gentoo,jannis

floppy::11:root,haldaemon,gentoo

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

console::17:

audio:!:18:gentoo,jannis

cdrom::19:haldaemon,gentoo

dialout::20:root

tape::26:root

video::27:root

cdrw::80:haldaemon

usb::85:haldaemon,gentoo

users::100:games,gentoo

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage::250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

ldap:x:439:

sshd:x:22:

messagebus:x:440:

rpc:x:111:

cron:x:16:

ntp:x:123:

ntlmaps:x:441:

locate:x:245:

tcpdump:x:442:

partimag:x:91:

crontab:x:443:

lpadmin:x:106:

haldaemon:x:444:haldaemon

plugdev:x:445:haldaemon,gentoo

distcc:x:240:

gdm:x:446:

games:x:35:gentoo

jannis:x:1000:

ssmtp:x:1001:

michael:x:1002:

```

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee?

mfg SubStandardLast edited by SubStandard on Fri Dec 05, 2008 7:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

nimm mal das Leerzeichen vor %wheel raus. Nur mal so als Test  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## SubStandard

hab ich gemacht hat aber nicht wirklich was gebracht   :Confused: 

tortzdem danke für deine schnelle antwort.

mfg SubStandard

----------

## py-ro

Du gibst aber schon das Kennwort deines Users an und nicht das root Kennwort oder?

Py

----------

## SubStandard

Die Sache ist die, das direkt kommt ,dass ich 3 mal ein falsches Passwort eingegeben habe obwohl ich gar keine chance habe ein Passwort einzugeben.

mfg SubStandard

----------

## 69719

Ist

```

escor@mars ~ $ l /usr/bin/sudo

---s--x--x 2 root root 124K 17. Nov 03:35 /usr/bin/sudo

```

der Fall?

----------

## SubStandard

meinst du das hier? :

```

localhost jannis # ls -l /usr/bin/sudo

---s--x--x 1 root root 123484 Jun 11 18:33 /usr/bin/sudo

```

----------

## bbgermany

Hast du schonmal "revdep-rebuild" durchlaufen lassen. Vielleicht braucht sudo irgendeine Bibliothek, die sich verändert hat.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## SubStandard

hab ich durchlaufen lassen. hat sich aber nichts geändert :/

mfg SubStandard

----------

## AmonAmarth

ist ein alias auf sudo gesetzt? scheint als würde irgendein script mist bauen!

schau mal in deine /etc/(bash/)bashrc und/oder ~/.bashrc ob eine derartige sudo alias setzung vorgenommen wurde.

----------

## SubStandard

also ich kann nichts falsches an meine /etc/bash/bashrc sehen. die ~/.bashrc existiert nicht einmal(?)

Hier einmal meine /etc/bash/bashrc:

```

# past this point for scp and rcp, and it's important to refrain from

# outputting anything in those cases.

if [[ $- != *i* ]] ; then

        # Shell is non-interactive.  Be done now!

        return

fi

# Bash won't get SIGWINCH if another process is in the foreground.

~# Enable checkwinsize so that bash will check the terminal size when

# it regains control.  #65623

# http://cnswww.cns.cwru.edu/~chet/bash/FAQ (E11)

shopt -s checkwinsize

# Enable history appending instead of overwriting.  #139609

shopt -s histappend

# Change the window title of X terminals

case ${TERM} in

        xterm*|rxvt*|Eterm|aterm|kterm|gnome*|interix)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'

                ;;

        screen)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033_${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\033\\"'

                ;;

esac

use_color=false

# Set colorful PS1 only on colorful terminals.

# dircolors --print-database uses its own built-in database

# Change the window title of X terminals

case ${TERM} in

        xterm*|rxvt*|Eterm|aterm|kterm|gnome*|interix)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'

                ;;

        screen)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033_${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\033\\"'

                ;;

esac

use_color=false

# Set colorful PS1 only on colorful terminals.

# dircolors --print-database uses its own built-in database

# instead of using /etc/DIR_COLORS.  Try to use the external file

# first to take advantage of user additions.  Use internal bash

# globbing instead of external grep binary.

safe_term=${TERM//[^[:alnum:]]/?}   # sanitize TERM

match_lhs=""

[[ -f ~/.dir_colors   ]] && match_lhs="${match_lhs}$(<~/.dir_colors)"

[[ -f /etc/DIR_COLORS ]] && match_lhs="${match_lhs}$(</etc/DIR_COLORS)"

[[ -z ${match_lhs}    ]] \

        && type -P dircolors >/dev/null \

        && match_lhs=$(dircolors --print-database)

[[ $'\n'${match_lhs} == *$'\n'"TERM "${safe_term}* ]] && use_color=true

if ${use_color} ; then

        # Enable colors for ls, etc.  Prefer ~/.dir_colors #64489

        if type -P dircolors >/dev/null ; then

 if [[ -f ~/.dir_colors ]] ; then

                        eval $(dircolors -b ~/.dir_colors)

                elif [[ -f /etc/DIR_COLORS ]] ; then

                        eval $(dircolors -b /etc/DIR_COLORS)

                fi

        fi

        if [[ ${EUID} == 0 ]] ; then

                PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\h\[\033[01;34m\] \W \$\[\033[00m\] '

        else

                PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[01;34m\] \w \$\[\033[00m\] '

        fi

        alias ls='ls --color=auto'

        alias grep='grep --colour=auto'

else

        if [[ ${EUID} == 0 ]] ; then

                # show root@ when we don't have colors

                PS1='\u@\h \W \$ '

        else

                PS1='\u@\h \w \$ '

        fi

fi

# Try to keep environment pollution down, EPA loves us.

unset use_color safe_term match_lhs

```

mfg SubStandard

----------

## 69719

Tip mal alias und id ein und poste mal.

----------

## SubStandard

okay:

```

jannis@localhost ~ $ alias

alias grep='grep --colour=auto'

alias ls='ls --color=auto'

```

```

jannis@localhost ~ $ id

uid=1000(jannis) gid=1000(jannis) groups=10(wheel),18(audio),1000(jannis)

```

----------

## 69719

Sieht alles gut aus. Gibst du eventuell das falsche Passwort ein? Du mußt das Nutzerpasswort eingeben, nicht das root Passwort!

Das ist dafür da, damit kein versehentlich offen gelassenes Terminal missbraucht werden kann.

----------

## disi

Ein Schuss ins Blaue, du sagst das rattert automatisch durch mit dem Fehler ohne Abfrage, hast du ein Passwort auf dem Account "jannis" oder ist das leer?

Versuche vielleicht dein Passwort zu aendern mit "passwd" ?

----------

## SubStandard

genau rattert automatisch durch ohne das ich etwas eingeben könnte...

ja hab ein passwort für den benutzer jannis habs auch gerade geändert.. - klappt immer noch nicht :/

mfg SubStandard

----------

## 69719

Bring mal deine world auf neusten Stand und mach nen revdep-rebuild. Da stimmt irgendwas nicht.

----------

## disi

Also da scheint wirklich etwas falsch zu sein. Ich habe eben einmal sudo installiert, erst "x86" app-admin/sudo-1.6.9_p17 und in der /etc/sudoers die gleiche Zeile unkommentiert. Ich wurde nach einem Passwort gefragt und keine Probleme.

Dann mit "~x86" app-admin/sudo-1.6.9_p18 gleiche /etc/sudoers und keine Passwortabfrage, aber es geht trotzdem bei mir.

Welche Version benutzt du, die unstable oder stable?

----------

## SubStandard

hab jetzt gesamtes system aktualisiert und revdep-rebuild gemacht.

es klappt  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank an alle!

mfg SubStandard

----------

